# How often and where do you surf GRF?



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm addicted to this board and can't get enough! 
So I'm curious to know how many hours you spend on GRF and where do you do the most surfing from?

You can click more than one option so you can check one for work and one for home


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Let's seee.... I spend WAY too much time on GRF because I am home for the summer. I mostly cruise the Fur Dawgies Onlee chat because it is unbelievably funny and it really sparks my imagination. For example, my son just built a loft. From Jake's point of view, the bed is on the ceiling and he can't get up there. Others chimed in talking of aliens and other horrors that might have made the bed float up there. It's all in good fun and there is NO... I repeat NO NONE NADA no flaming at all. It's very nice and I get lots of help from the people who frequent it. 

Other than that, I look at the top 10 and see if a title strikes me to read it.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

OMG what a question to ask.. I am on here way too much.. lol I should be doing housework but I come on here instead! I love looking at the pictures. and basically whatever new threads are up that catch my eye I check out, and sometimes put my two sense in! But I probably spend a few hours a day on here.. lol I come on everytime I get on the computer. Its either Facebook, or GRF.. lol


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi... I'm Kim... and I'm a GRF Addict.....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you know if I can go back and edit the poll? I forgot to include another option: 

"I have no access to it at work otherwise I'd be on all the time!"


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> Hi... I'm Kim... and I'm a GRF Addict.....


Hi Kim.... thank you for coming. If you would now lead us in the Serenity Prayer... :


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

:

*Dog, grant me the serenity 
to accept the things on the counter that you can reach; 
courage to express your anal glands;
and the wisdom to know the difference between the 'I gotta pee' dance 
and just being happy to see me. 

Living one day at a time; 
Enjoying one moment at a time; 
Is what dogs do best on the pathway to peace; 
Taking joy in sunshine and bugs, biscuits and treats
Living life as it is, not as humans would have it 
Trusting that WE will make all things right
and surrendering to our will
So that we all may be happy in this life 
and grateful for the memories we make together
Forever in our hearts.
Amen. *​


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

interesting poll


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Home, Work, all day, between service calls, during reboots, lunch, during spyware scans, etc... Whatever keeps me awake


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

moverking said:


> :
> 
> *Dog, grant me the serenity *
> *to accept the things on the counter that you can reach; *
> ...


Now that's GREAT!!!!


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

moverking said:


> :
> 
> *Dog, grant me the serenity
> to accept the things on the counter that you can reach;
> ...


Fantastic... now for the opening minutes of the meeting. Does anyone have anything to share with us today? (yes, I am an old AA person from long long ago. I have a great deal of respect for the group and its members and I still live by many of the learnings from that program  )


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Depends on how busy my work day is - sometimes I can barely get on (grrrrrr!) but some days are more relaxed and between "tasks" I'll unwind and browse a bit... And then at home at night before bed I'll have the laptop in bed with me and I'll spend a bit of time on here as well. There are certain threads that I'm constantly checking, so those will bring me back more often. Basically whenever I'm in front of a computer, I will be on GRF


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I absolutely meant no disrespect to the original Serenity prayer. It just struck me that parts of it so very much apply to our pups outlook on life. Hope no offense was taken by anyone 

And I can't decide whether I'm addicted or dependent on our GRF....but whatever my disease, I really am not seeking a cure, lol.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> Now that's GREAT!!!!


Maribeth
the expressing of the anal glands put me over the edge.....thanks
Jerry


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Depends on how busy my work day is - sometimes I can barely get on (grrrrrr!) but some days are more relaxed and between "tasks" I'll unwind and browse a bit... And then at home at night before bed I'll have the laptop in bed with me and I'll spend a bit of time on here as well. There are certain threads that I'm constantly checking, so those will bring me back more often. Basically whenever I'm in front of a computer, I will be on GRF


I'm the same way... It's always open at work and I'm flipping back and forth between tasks. I just wish that the background of the site wasn't bright gold/yellow because my co-workers know exactly when I'm slacking off or not!  My computer is in the family room with the tv so I'm always on the comp while watching stuff on tv too. My browser at home is setup so that Facebook, Gmail and GRF open up in a separate tab when I start the program!


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

No offence what so ever was taken. I love it!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I totally blame my hubby for me being on here so much - if he hadn't bought me the laptop and access to the internet i wouldn't have found the GRF - I love that man.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, I am an addict.
I can't wait to get home to get updated 
Hey, a girl's gotta have her hobbies!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not as much as I used to...I can't really say what my browsing habits are lately.

If you're looking for a rehab program, play bejeweled!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Not as much as I used to...I can't really say what my browsing habits are lately.
> 
> If you're looking for a rehab program, play bejeweled!


LOL And when you need a rehab program from bejeweled, try Scriball.


----------

